# Scopehosts.com - ===>>> Now 25% Off on Unmetered Netherlands XEN Windows VPS | Best 1Gbps Windows VP



## Scopehosts (Aug 24, 2015)

*NETHERLANDS XEN WINDOWS VPS   : *
*``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````*
Scopehosts provides worldwide quality web hosting and supported services. Get Leased Servers, Hardwares, Networks directly from the datacenter. The XEN VPS Hosting Services are located at 2 Different locations i.e, Netherlands, Germany, and are setup within 1-24 hours. Get SolusVM Control Panel free with our all VPS Hosting Plans. 

We provide Netherlands Xen Windows VPS on high configured Intel Xeon E3 and E5 servers with RAID10 SATA III HDD`s partitions giving out optimum performances and reliability. You can select many windows operating systems while ordering the service as per your needs. 
Note: Read the VPS usage instructions received in the details mail after completing the order.
```````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*| Datacenter Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : Xen-HVM | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 94.75.223.121 | *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~
*25% ReCurring Discount *On Netheralands XEN Windows VPS *Coupon Code : HONLR25OFF*
~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~#~

Choose Your Best VPS Plans.

*Plan 1*  - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 7684 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 50 GB
CPU Cores : 1
*Price: € 11.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************

*Plan 2*  - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 1024 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 100 GB
CPU Cores : 1
*Price: € 16.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************

*Plan 3  - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 1536 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 160 GB
CPU Cores : 2
*Price: € 22.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************

*Plan 4  - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 2048 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 220 GB 
CPU Cores : 2
*Price: € 27.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************

*Plan 5  - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 3072 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 270 GB
CPU Cores :3 
*Price: € 32.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************

*Plan 6 - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 4096 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 320 GB 
CPU Cores : 3
*Price: € 39.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************

*Plan 7 - *
*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*`*
Processor : Intel Xeon
RAM : 5120 MB
Access : RDP
HDD : 400 GB
CPU Cores : 4 
*Price: € 52.99 /mo.*
************************************************
*>>>> ORDER WINDOWS VPS NOW <<<< *
************************************************
​* Unmetered - 20TB Maximum 
* Plan1 and Plan2 are not available in stock.

*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4)  -- € 3 /mo.
- Management Service  -- € 25 /Year.
- Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org)  -- € 10.99 /Year.

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains)  -- € 4.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains)  -- € 9.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains)  -- € 12.99 /mo.

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY

Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

